# Jalepeno Elk Sticks



## thoseguys26 (Apr 7, 2016)

With a freezer full of elk meat and a full calendar ahead of hikes & fishing trips, it was time to make some snack sticks. *10 lbs*

I had some collagen casings (21mm) in my bin that were maybe two years old so I didn't know if they'd hold up but luckily for me they did just fine.

The meat was coarse ground after harvest (Jan) and froze. I did a 90/10 elk to pork shoulder mix and added a lot of freshly ground dried peppers, garlic, etc (I'll have to dig out my recipe notes)..

I did try something new. After I mixed the main cure and spices and rested it overnight in the fridge, I cooked down some finely chopped jalapenos and garlic (to take away the heat a bit since I added a lot of ground peppers) and mixed that in with grated parm and then ran it through the grinder with the fine plate. It really seemed to bring everything together nicely and should produce a nice even flavor and texture.

In the smoker now, we'll see you in a few hours!

Here's some *Q*

_____

Fine Grind w/ add cooked jalapenos & garlic & parm - smelled incredible! _The lady babe said to not bring raw meat and spices into the bedroom for her to smell anymore.. I just wanted to share happiness ;)_













Screen Shot 2016-04-07 at 5.58.11 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Apr 7, 2016






Stuffed.













Screen Shot 2016-04-07 at 5.59.09 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Apr 7, 2016


















Screen Shot 2016-04-07 at 5.59.50 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Apr 7, 2016






Drying stage and low temp smoke. Bumping up 10-15° every hour.













Screen Shot 2016-04-07 at 6.00.19 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Apr 7, 2016


















Screen Shot 2016-04-07 at 6.00.38 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Apr 7, 2016


----------



## smoking b (Apr 7, 2016)

Looking good man! I'll stick around to see how they turn out - they have to be good with elk


----------



## smokinadam (Apr 7, 2016)

thoseguys26 said:


> With a freezer full of elk meat and a full calendar ahead of hikes & fishing trips, it was time to make some snack sticks. *10 lbs*
> 
> I had some collagen casings (21mm) in my bin that were maybe two years old so I didn't know if they'd hold up but luckily for me they did just fine.
> 
> ...


Looking good I'll be waiting to see the end results!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 7, 2016)

Color is forming nicely and the neighborhood smells great.













Screen Shot 2016-04-07 at 7.56.51 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Apr 7, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow.  Looks great so far


----------



## smokinadam (Apr 7, 2016)

Look very nice! If you were my neighbor id be there already!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice looking sticks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice looking sticks!

Great color!

Al


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 8, 2016)

*I don't see these lasting long! *

Moist with a dry snap! Perfect! I just wish I made 50 lbs instead of 10. Light smoke, light saltyness, nice spice and garlic flavor.

I did a 5 min cold bath, dried them off well and bloomed in a paper bag in the fridge for 24 hrs. My finest sticks to date 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here's some *Q!*













1.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Apr 8, 2016


















2.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Apr 8, 2016


















3.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Apr 8, 2016


















4.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Apr 8, 2016


















5.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Apr 8, 2016


















7.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Apr 8, 2016


















8.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Apr 8, 2016


















9.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Apr 8, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 8, 2016)

Great job.    They look awesome



POINTS


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 8, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Great job. They look awesome
> 
> POINTS


Thanks Farmer!


----------



## dward51 (Apr 8, 2016)

Those are some awesome looking sticks.  Great color!!!


----------



## smokinadam (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice sticks!  Points for those dandys


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 9, 2016)

dward51 said:


> Those are some awesome looking sticks.  Great color!!!


Thanks! Cherry & Hickory blend. I thought they might come out smokier based on the color but they were very smooth.


smokinadam said:


> Nice sticks! Points for those dandys


I took extra pics just for SMF!


----------



## disco (Apr 12, 2016)

Super sticks, Sir.

Points for the qview.

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 15, 2016)

TG26, Nice job on the snack sticks. they look great !


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 11, 2016)

Disco said:


> Super sticks, Sir.
> 
> Points for the qview.
> 
> Disco





CrazyMoon said:


> TG26, Nice job on the snack sticks. they look great !


Thanks guys, I took them on a backcountry ski trip to the mountains and they were a hit. Such a difference from the fatty store bought sticks.


----------

